# Tips on reinforcing frame



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

Can anyone tell me what would be the best way to box in this stupid frame. Also could use a few tips for reinforcing the frame in general and what not. Best type of welder to use for strongest welds. Thickness of sheet metal. Most crucial points etc. This will be my first time wrapping a frame. Any help appreciated.


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)

One the best work i've seen on a frame: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/13-hydraulics/242299-g-body-frame-wrap-i-m-working.html


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks for the link I'll check it out Pako.
Also wandering would it be better to re route the lines that run through the frame channel or make an access panel/opening to keep them inside the frame rails. Thanks guys.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

PAKO PRIMERO said:


> One the best work i've seen on a frame: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/13-hydraulics/242299-g-body-frame-wrap-i-m-working.html


Wassup bro. It's been awhile since I been in here


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)

Hannibal Lector said:


> Wassup bro. It's been awhile since I been in here


:wave:


----------



## 1jzvip (Jan 6, 2013)

keep the lines inside makes for a cleaner look. But if you do that run new lines. I would just leave enough room to be able to get it out later if need be. As for some tips the control arm areas need to have some gussets welded to them to keep them from cracking. Weld up the factory seams first then grind smooth then wrap the frame. Get a frame stand so it doesn't warp. Don't weld to much in one spot. keeps it from warping. this is a start. good luck.


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

Go to your local Lincoln dealership and ask them how much a pre fabed frame kit would cost. The 06 is primarily used as it can be modified to fit most later model cars. .

Definitely a lot cheaper as far as parts/labor goes. .


----------



## electrisherman (Nov 16, 2014)

Harbor freight plasma cutter!!!! Wear dark glasses or your eyes will hurt


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

PAKO PRIMERO said:


> One the best work i've seen on a frame: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/13-hydraulics/242299-g-body-frame-wrap-i-m-working.html


x2


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

MinieMe209 said:


> Go to your local Lincoln dealership and ask them how much a pre fabed frame kit would cost. The 06 is primarily used as it can be modified to fit most later model cars. .
> 
> Definitely a lot cheaper as far as parts/labor goes. .


06 Lincoln kit for my 76 Chevy?


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

Also forgot to mention this but this is going to be strictly lay and play no hopping at all. Just making a clean street car.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

If all ur doing is lay and play then just extend the upper a arms and reinforce the ears. It's a bigger car so maybe the rear arches as well to help prevent quarter panel buckling. I wouldn't run more than 48 volts by the way. Shit 36 is even enough..


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

IF you're gonna just be laying & playing just reinforce all of the stress. On the frame no need for a full wrap ?


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

gizmo1 said:


> 06 Lincoln kit for my 76 Chevy?


Yea search 06 frame swap in the search box. You'll get lots of useful information.


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

Just want to box in the middle area and mold the frame to look smoove. I jumped on the rear arches and seent a little flex in that middle section so I that's the reason I figured it needed a little reinforcing there. other than that im cool with doing a partial wrap.
Is there any functional reason for the frame to have all the holes and openings, or is that just how the factory made them?
I know I need the holes for the body mounts and what not but I cant see any reason for the others being there.


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

Also the reason that I asked about the type of welder to use is I have a shitty little wire feed welder its a garage sale find. It runs off 220v but its not a very good it does decent on thinner sheet metal but blows holes. Im not sure if it will get good enough penetration for reinforcing a frame.


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

MinieMe209 said:


> Yea search 06 frame swap in the search box. You'll get lots of useful information.


lol


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

gizmo1 said:


> lol


What :dunno:?

It's the same reasoning as people switching over rear ends. Different makes/models make stronger/shorter/longer parts that are compatible with a little modifications. .


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

Im doing a frame swap all right. Stock 77 frame to a boxed and reinforced 76 frame. No 06 frame swap here sorry hehe. Maybe on the next build.


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

gizmo1 said:


> Also the reason that I asked about the type of welder to use is I have a shitty little wire feed welder its a garage sale find. It runs off 220v but its not a very good it does decent on thinner sheet metal but blows holes. Im not sure if it will get good enough penetration for reinforcing a frame.


Well if it runs on 220v then its probably good enough to properly weld material upto a 1/4" thick or even thicker. If its blowing thru thinner sheet metal its because its too hot. So if youre on the lowest setting and its burning thru, that means that welder puts out a good arc to weld some thicker metal. Post up the brand and model number. ...


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

It's a Clarke turbo weld 150en.


----------

